# One on One Mix Training



## ryst (Nov 11, 2019)

My name is Nathan Daniel. I’m a mixing and mastering engineer based in Los Angeles. I’ve worked with some of the best in the business. I have mixed records for Sony, Universal, Atlantic, Warner Bros and have extensive experience mixing Pop, Classical, Hip Hop, Rock, Metal, Punk and Country. I also mix for film and tv. I grew leaps and bounds as a mixer when I trained One-On-One with other great engineers. And I'd like to help you do the same.


I provide 3 unique services and work with all major DAWs.

1 - Mix Consulting: You send me your mix session so I can hear your mix and see how you've mixed the song in your DAW, then via video screenshare and a realtime high quality audio stream, I show you how to improve your mix. Everything from plugin tips and tricks to automation to workflow improvements. This is like a mix critique....but much better!

2 - Mix Training: I mix the song that you provide. Then via video screenshare and a realtime high quality audio stream, I show you how I mixed the song (from start to finish) which includes everything from mix setup, mix workflow and templates, plugin tips and tricks, and automation. After the video meeting, I will send you a copy of the final mix session so you can always have it for future reference. This is great for people at an intermediate levels, and for more advanced mixers who are looking for new ways to break through to a new level.

3 - Mastering Class: I master the song that you provide. Then via video screenshare and a realtime high quality audio stream, I show you how I mastered the song, what choices I made and why. After the video meeting, I will send you a copy of the final mix session so you can always have it for future reference.


I believe the best way to learn is by One-On-One training with a Pro. Video tutorials and mix workshops are great but what is missing from those are the specifics to your particular mix and your particular song that you’re working on. You can’t get that type of valuable insight to your mixes any other way other than through One-On-One training. I've been lucky enough to provide this One-On-One mix training service to people all over the world. I'd be honored to help you as well.

You can book your session here at https://www.1on1mixing.com/

You can also email me if you have any questions.

Thanks!


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 13, 2019)

Definitely keep this bookmarked for future reference... sounds like a great service.


----------



## ryst (Nov 14, 2019)

LamaRose said:


> Definitely keep this bookmarked for future reference... sounds like a great service.



Thanks Lama. I'd be honored to help. I've been working with more and more composers that want better mixes/masters so it's been a lot of fun.


----------



## LinearZero (Sep 11, 2020)

I had the pleasure of working with Nathan yesterday and can't recommend him highly enough. As someone who is still learning the ropes with EQ-ing, being able to see in real time how to improve EQ and hear the difference between my original mix, his recommendations and the reference track was eye opening. What I found most helpful was that it was not like a lecture where you are given your newly mixed track and sent on your way. I could ask questions as we progressed through the session even if they weren't directly related to the mix which helped remove a lot of confusion about mixing/EQ-ing in general. Will definitely be using his services in the future.


----------



## ryst (Sep 13, 2020)

LinearZero said:


> I had the pleasure of working with Nathan yesterday and can't recommend him highly enough. As someone who is still learning the ropes with EQ-ing, being able to see in real time how to improve EQ and hear the difference between my original mix, his recommendations and the reference track was eye opening. What I found most helpful was that it was not like a lecture where you are given your newly mixed track and sent on your way. I could ask questions as we progressed through the session even if they weren't directly related to the mix which helped remove a lot of confusion about mixing/EQ-ing in general. Will definitely be using his services in the future.



Thanks, David!

It was a pleasure meeting you and working with you.


----------

